# New 3rd Dan



## mjd (May 10, 2007)

This past weekend I passed my 3rd Dan test in Flint, Michigan, test was hard and fast and most of all fun.

Made all my breaks, past the written exam with a 96%

At 50 years old and not having tested in 7 years I was very nervous and concerned about the phyical part, turns out not to be a problem, once things got started I felt like a 25 year old, I will admit I was sore for the next 2 days after.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shaderon (May 11, 2007)

Fantastic!  Well done!   You are a great example!   next time I feel that my age is holding me back I'm going to remember your test!


----------



## exile (May 11, 2007)

I'm very glad to hear about your great success, mjd&#8212;what's really impressive to my mind is how well you did given the timespan between your previous testing and this one; clearly you've stayed on your game really well. 

My own feeling is, people can cheat the calendar a lot more than they realize by staying very active. A lot of the way we're used to picturing people in their 50s and older has been shaped by images and stories from a generation ago and reflect completely out-of-date lifestyles, not biology. (I've got a decade on you and I _have_ to believe that aging can be slowed way, way down!)

Anyway, congratulations&#8212;I hope you've celebrated your victory fully!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## MJS (May 11, 2007)

Congrats!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ninjamom (May 11, 2007)

That is an AWESOME accomplishment, at any age!  Congratulations on a MAJOR milestone and a seriously-great accomplishment, MJD!!

Best wishes to you.  Soak.  Heal.  Then celebrate!


----------



## HKphooey (May 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Lisa (May 11, 2007)

Congrats mjd!  Most impressive!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 11, 2007)

Great Job!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations! Well done. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

Wahoo! Great job.


----------



## Laurentkd (May 11, 2007)

Way to go!!
I am glad you had fun too!!
I truely believe you are only as old as you let yourself think you are!


----------



## terryl965 (May 11, 2007)

Congratulation and glad it was fun for you


----------



## IcemanSK (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 12, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Congratulations! Well deserved.


 
Indeed...Congratulations!


----------



## Greg King (May 12, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## jungkihapkidoamerica (May 12, 2007)

*Congratulations on your 3rd dan!*


----------



## Miles (May 12, 2007)

Congratulations MJD!

Besides the breaks and the written exam, what else did you do?  You mentioned it has been 7 years since your Ee dan test.  How long have you been training?

Miles


----------



## seasoned (May 12, 2007)

very nice,


----------



## mjd (May 13, 2007)

Miles said:


> Congratulations MJD!
> 
> Besides the breaks and the written exam, what else did you do? You mentioned it has been 7 years since your Ee dan test. How long have you been training?
> 
> Miles


 
I have been training for 17 years total.

The test started with a goal I made 1 1/2 years ago when I promoted my first black belt, I new then that I must set an example and continue to work on my on advancements. I had to take 2 pre-test both were all tenhnical evaluation only (no breaking, no sparring), each were 6 months apart. The first one I failed because I was not up to speed on some of the requirements and they wanted to test my loyality, the secound I spent time with a mentor (4th dan) to get up to speed on all the required stuff then I past the second one and was allow to take the real test.

If you ask why I waited 7 years, well I start my own studio just after my eedan test and I got lost in it, forgot about myself.

The test was a 100 question written exam, I got 96% on it, then we started on basics, combos, stances, ect, then we did evey Hyung (kata) I have ever been taught, 2 times each up to Jindo, weapon forms including bongs and Dan Gum, then we did 30 hand self defense, 30 kick self defense, 30 hapkido self defense, they we did break falls of all kinds, free style self defense against 2 attackers, then sparring one on one with everbody (15 of us testing), two on one, then four on one, them last was the breaking, then last but not least was the oral question and answer part, it was done.

The pace was fast, they didn't let us get any idol time at all, it was fun, I really enjoyed it and felt really good about it when it was done.

That's it


----------



## kidswarrior (May 13, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! Way to go, dude. :ultracool

And remember: Life begins at 50. And I mean that sincerely.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 13, 2007)

Great job! Congratulations on the new rank.


----------



## jim777 (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations on the new rank!


----------



## Miles (May 16, 2007)

mjd said:


> The pace was fast, they didn't let us get any idol time at all, it was fun, I really enjoyed it and felt really good about it when it was done.
> 
> That's it



  Sounds very comprehensive!

Miles


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 19, 2007)

Well done... :asian:


----------



## Drac (May 19, 2007)

mjd said:


> At 50 years old and not having tested in 7 years I was very nervous and concerned about the phyical part, turns out not to be a problem, once things got started I felt like a 25 year old, I will admit I was sore for the next 2 days after.


 
Congratulations...Well done..


----------



## bluemtn (May 28, 2007)

Sorry I'm a bit late on this...

*WAY TO GO ON YOUR 3RD DAN!*

Like I always say, you're never too old to do martial arts...  Not that I consider you old, either...


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, I am quite a bit late, but....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------

